# Antivirus Windows sur Mac



## PJLA (7 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour la communauté,
J'ai un MBP 2019 et je veux installer Windows 10 avec Boot Camp.
Je voudrais savoir si l'installation d'un anti-virus est nécessaire sur la partition windows. Si oui quelle est la meilleure solution de cybersécurité complète (anti-virus, antimalware, anti-ransomware etc...)
Merci à vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2020)

Il me semble que Windows 10 a un antivirus correct de base. Donc pas vraiment besoin d’en installer un


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2020)

PJLA a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir si l'installation d'un anti-virus est nécessaire sur la partition windows. Si oui quelle est la meilleure solution de cybersécurité complète (anti-virus, antimalware, anti-ransomware etc...)


Par défaut est installé *Microsoft Defender* qui fait très bien son boulot. La seule chose à installer un bon bloqueur de PUBS dans tous les navigateurs. Le meilleur est uBlock Origin, j'ai bien écrit *uBlock Origin* et non pas la version simple. Ne surtout pas installer Adblock et Adblock+.


----------



## PJLA (7 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il me semble que Windows 10 a un antivirus correct de base. Donc pas vraiment besoin d’en installer un


merci beaucoup. J'ai Malwarebytes en version gratuite sur le mac en ce moment. donc pas besoin de prendre la version payante pour avoir une protection en temps réel ?
Peut être que Malwarebytes + Windows defender offrent une protection optimale ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Septembre 2020)

Pas besoin de la version payante de Malwarebytes. La version gratuite avec un scan de temps en temps ou quand tu as des problèmes est suffisant.


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2020)

PJLA a dit:


> J'ai Malwarebytes en version gratuite sur le mac en ce moment. donc pas besoin de prendre la version payante pour avoir une protection en temps réel ?


Non, un peu de lecture que je mentionne régulièrement...


> Malwarebytes est gratuit pendant 14 jours, au-delà, la seule différence sera qu'il ne travaillera plus en tâche de fond et ce n'est pas un problème, puisqu'on ne l'utilise qu'en cas de problème. A chaque lancement de ce logiciel, celui-ci se connectera systématiquement sur ses serveurs pour mettre à jour la liste des dernières cochonneries recensées.





PJLA a dit:


> Peut être que Malwarebytes + Windows defender offrent une protection optimale ?


Maintenant c'est Microsoft Defender et il fait très bien son boulot, comme mentionné en réponse #3, un bon bloqueur de PUBS dans ses navigateurs devient indispensable !


----------



## PJLA (7 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, un peu de lecture que je mentionne régulièrement...
> 
> 
> Maintenant c'est Microsoft Defender et il fait très bien son boulot, comme mentionné en réponse #3, un bon bloqueur de PUBS dans ses navigateurs devient indispensable !


Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !


----------

